
Human Cost of the Post-9/11 Wars: Lethality and the Need for Transparency [pdf] - DyslexicAtheist
https://watson.brown.edu/costsofwar/files/cow/imce/papers/2018/Human%20Costs,%20Nov%208%202018%20CoW.pdf
======
danboarder
When all you have is a hammer, everything looks like a nail... MLK said it
best: "Darkness cannot drive out darkness; only light can do that. Hate cannot
drive out hate; only love can do that. Hate multiplies hate, violence
multiplies violence, and toughness multiplies toughness in a descending spiral
of destruction ... The chain reaction of evil - hate begetting hate, wars
producing more wars - must be broken, or we shall be plunged into the dark
abyss of annihilation." \- Martin Luther King Jr ,1963

~~~
benevol
The issue is that war is one of America's most important business models, if
not _the_ most important one.

And once a machine makes that much money, the investors fueling it will do
everything to keep it going.

------
bronlund
This is just the 'direct deaths', the real toll is much higher.

After all, this is USA most important export article and what keeps the dollar
up - their ability to bring death to anyone anywhere within 24 hours.

------
sbhn
The us war on terror will never end, it just makes to much money

------
benevol
Wow, that post got taken down quickly.

~~~
toolslive
"news media that try to track the consequences of the wars are inhibited by
governments determined to paint a rosy picture of perfect execution and
progress"

(from the paper)

------
NTDF9
America is a war machine. Why? Because they need to support the digits on
their balance sheets.

It's really unfortunate when human lives have lesser value than digits on some
balance sheets.

There will be a time in future when the world teaches the same things about
America that we were taught about Hitler.

------
dandare
Attributing civilian deaths from Afghan and Iraq civil wars to the US War on
Terror is very controversial.

~~~
emilsedgh
Why? They used to be quite stable. Hadn't US decided to invade them, no civil
war would've happened.

Particularly, regarding Iraq, it was US' decision to disarm Saddam's army and
start from scratch, creating a huge void that allowed the civil war and ISIS
to rise.

~~~
runn1ng
Characterising Afghanistan pre-invasion as "stable" is bold.

They had civil war through the whole 90s and were ruled by either warlords or
Talebs.

US invasion didn't help, but it wasn't stable in any sense of the word before
that

